# Tambolaka pipe tobacco prep thread.



## commonsenseman

I thought I'd document the process of steaming & cutting this stuff.










1) Take off all packing including the hand made cord from the amount you want to steam and cut.



















2) Place in a steamer or collander over a boiling pot of water as shown and cover. Steam for about 10 minutes or until leaves begin to pull apart from the stick. Take care as it will be hot so best to set on a cool counter top and then begin to separate the leaves into individual leaves as they were when rolled up 5 years ago.










3) Allow the leaves to cool on the counter top in a pile.










4) Take individual leaves or groups of leaves and cut as desired by using a scissors or knife. Can also use a blender or chopper if a very fine consistency is desired.










5) Place the newly cut pipe tobacco into a ziplock bag to maintain the moisture and freshness.










6) Enjoy! Repeat as necessary! ipe:










Questions, comments, suggestions?


----------



## plexiprs

Taste, flavor, impression(s)??


----------



## owaindav

That looks delicious! I wish I'd have gotten in on the deal. Hopefully they'll get another shipment together!


----------



## teedles915

Jeff did you let it dry before you put it in the Mason Jars? My only worry is how wet is too wet? The thought of mold scares me.


----------



## Brinson

teedles915 said:


> Jeff did you let it dry before you put it in the Mason Jars? My only worry is how wet is too wet? The thought of mold scares me.


This seems like a good point. If its just been steamed it seems likely to be reaaallly wet.


----------



## slyder

im going to make an attempt to slice some into coins just to see if i can.


----------



## commonsenseman

plexiprs said:


> Taste, flavor, impression(s)??


A few words that describe it.

Rich, dark, grassy, full-bodied, black tea. Fun to smoke, I plan to try cutting some into "flakes" next time.



teedles915 said:


> Jeff did you let it dry before you put it in the Mason Jars? My only worry is how wet is too wet? The thought of mold scares me.


The first jar is perfect moisture for storage, it was probably sitting out for 20-30 minutes before I jarred it up. That one's for long-term storage. The second jar is pretty moist, I didn't give it much time to dry. I plan to smoke it fairly soon. I used distilled water so I don't think mold should be a problem.


----------



## shuckins

looking good jeff!

thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Nice post Jeff. 

I think I may need to get my hands on a stick. 

Vin.


----------



## teedles915

Thanks for the reminder on the distilled water, I would have never thought of it.

Also I like the idea of doing it in coins, seems like it would be much easier to work with.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Nice pictorial. 

Grassy describes this blend well. 

I kept thinking damn this tastes like corn husks. Iunno if its cause bob had said the locals roll it in corn husks or what it was, but i could see how that would enhance the flavor more. 

I wonder how this blend would be with some IPA...


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi all,
Sorry to be slow catching this thread but one of those days here in Bali.. First, Jeff, Great pictorial on the process of steaming and cutting the Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. What you did is exactly what we do in processing the ready to smoke. No color added no enhancements just pure and wonderful tobacco that has aged to perfection. Your discussion on the drying is also a good point. I would suggest that the peeled leaves often sit for a few hours as they cool and await cutting, but remember they sit in Bali where the average daily humidity is 85%! So for you guys in more dry climates you want to be sure and let the leaves dry a bit but not too much. I think a bit of humidity to the tobacco is essential for really rich smoke; but I also understand the worry with mold as that is always possible with too much dampness. It is an art and not a science but avoiding any heat or direct sunlight after the cutting and avoiding light entirely on the tobacco when stored helps too. I think you will find the Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco is not all that touchy when all is said and done. Remember it spent it's first 5 years in a primitive village hut! What's a bit of mold among friends??

Another point discussed here is the idea of not even steaming but just popping a thin coin into the old blender for a quick whirl. This is exactly what Bong Fu does for his pipe. He gives it a quick whirl (and I mean quick, just a pulse or two maybe enough as the leaves literally explode in the blender). Now careful, don't be popping the whole 3 inch stick in. Whack off a 1/2inch piece and be careful it is best to use a metal blender as the unsteamed stick is quite hard and you don't want to break your blender. Once cut into say a half inch thick coin you can break it up a bit by hand and drop the pieces in the blender and give it a few pulses until it is the size of pieces you want. This is the easy system and works just fine for many smokers. Personally I like the thin scissor cuts you guys who bought the ready to smoke see and I have a couple of sweet young Balinese girls I pay to steam and cut the tobacco for me and I can't bring myself to letting them go to be replaced by a chinese made blender. Just who I am I guess, but I certainly understand if you want to do your sticks the easy way. Only one rule... Enjoy and have some fun along the way. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## FiveStar

I tried to cut some into big coins when I first got my stick. No dice. The stuff was just a little too dry, and WAY too dense to make that happen. I'm going to try lightly steaming mine and see if that might help. Otherwise I'll just pull it all apart and take the scissors to it!


----------



## kvv098

teedles915 said:


> Thanks for the reminder on the distilled water, I would have never thought of it.
> 
> Also I like the idea of doing it in coins, seems like it would be much easier to work with.


As I know distilled water is a condensed steam. It is ok to use any water to steam the tobacco. If you plan to add water after the steaming then the distilled water is a must.


----------



## commonsenseman

tambo_cigars said:


> ..........Another point discussed here is the idea of not even steaming but just popping a thin coin into the old blender for a quick whirl. This is exactly what Bong Fu does for his pipe. He gives it a quick whirl (and I mean quick, just a pulse or two maybe enough as the leaves literally explode in the blender). Now careful, don't be popping the whole 3 inch stick in. Whack off a 1/2inch piece and be careful it is best to use a metal blender as the unsteamed stick is quite hard and you don't want to break your blender. Once cut into say a half inch thick coin you can break it up a bit by hand and drop the pieces in the blender and give it a few pulses until it is the size of pieces you want. This is the easy system and works just fine for many smokers. Personally I like the thin scissor cuts you guys who bought the ready to smoke see and I have a couple of sweet young Balinese girls I pay to steam and cut the tobacco for me and I can't bring myself to letting them go to be replaced by a chinese made blender. Just who I am I guess, but I certainly understand if you want to do your sticks the easy way. Only one rule... Enjoy and have some fun along the way. Smoke on, Balibob





FiveStar said:


> I tried to cut some into big coins when I first got my stick. No dice. The stuff was just a little too dry, and WAY too dense to make that happen. I'm going to try lightly steaming mine and see if that might help. Otherwise I'll just pull it all apart and take the scissors to it!


My plan is to try steaming a half-stick only to the point of being soft enough to cut. The with an extremely sharp knife, cut it vertically into a kind of wide flake. Then the flake could either be folded & stuffed or rubbed out creating more of a ribbon cut than the rough cut I currently have.


----------



## drastic_quench

A commercial deli slicer could easily turn those sticks into large coins of whatever thickness you like. I'm serious. There'd be no need to steam or to worry about mold. You've just add a few drops of distilled water (or rum, whiskey, cognac, etc.) to the coins before jarring.


----------



## commonsenseman

drastic_quench said:


> A commercial deli slicer could easily turn those sticks into large coins of whatever thickness you like. I'm serious. There'd be no need to steam or to worry about mold. You've just add a few drops of distilled water (or rum, whiskey, cognac, etc.) to the coins before jarring.


That's a great idea, I wish I had access to one. You wouldn't have to worry about thickness either.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Got a clean handsaw? All kidding aside we use a stainless handsaw to cut our sticks and with a thin blade you can easily cut half inch or even thinner coins. Remember you are smoking this stuff not eating it! 

For those who love to cut coins with a sharp blade you need to joing me on my next buying trip to Sumba in June. In the marketplaces they sell the two year old stuff by slicing off a quarter inch piece and it cuts like warm tar. It is still oily and moist inside. Sounds good but the taste is not nearly as smooth and the nicotine hit is much less too. Aging hardens it and makes the sticks a bit smaller in diameter as well. That is the easiest way to check the age, by looking at the diameter of the stick and the hardness. The smaller the ring size and the harder the tobacco the longer it has aged.

Rehydrating with your favorite liquor is a fine idea as well. Gotta try that one today! Now about 545am here in Bali so I guess I'll at least wait til the sun comes up in the name of propriety... Or maybe I won't wait...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

tambo_cigars said:


> Got a clean handsaw? All kidding aside we use a stainless handsaw to cut our sticks and with a thin blade you can easily cut half inch or even thinner coins. Remember you are smoking this stuff not eating it!
> 
> For those who love to cut coins with a sharp blade you need to joing me on my next buying trip to Sumba in June. In the marketplaces they sell the two year old stuff by slicing off a quarter inch piece and it cuts like warm tar. It is still oily and moist inside. Sounds good but the taste is not nearly as smooth and the nicotine hit is much less too. Aging hardens it and makes the sticks a bit smaller in diameter as well. That is the easiest way to check the age, by looking at the diameter of the stick and the hardness. The smaller the ring size and the harder the tobacco the longer it has aged.
> 
> Rehydrating with your favorite liquor is a fine idea as well. Gotta try that one today! Now about 545am here in Bali so I guess I'll at least wait til the sun comes up in the name of propriety... Or maybe I won't wait...Smoke on, Balibob


 PS. I clamp the stick in a vice still wrapped in its cord when cutting as this helps keep the stick from crumbling. The handmade cord is good so don't be in too much of a hurry to take and toss it off. It helps keep the core moist and it holds the whole stick together. It is like the binder for this big bundle of tobacco. Just don't try to smoke it as I have no idea what jungle plant it is made from.

Don't forget to clean up the dust from the cutting as that will also burn just fine! Use a dust filter over your nose and mouth or you will begin to understand the benefits of snuff!!! Or maybe don't use a filter. Up to you. Balibob


----------



## plexiprs

FYI:

I work with a retired Physicist consultant, in his 70's. As we talked pipe tobacco and this unique tobacco came up he clearly remembered his Father receiving something _EXACTLY_ like this back in the late 30's. He described it as wrapped in rope looking like a stick or log. He was living in Scotland and his Father smoked all plug tobacco in pipes at the rate of about 6-8 bowls a day.

He recalls it came from a family friend who had extensively travel the British Empire, at that time. When he saw these pictures he lit up like a Christmas tree, "That's it!!" He couldn't recall his Father ever smoking or even unwrapping it, but did remember the stick was arm-length!


----------



## tambo_cigars

plexiprs said:


> FYI:
> 
> I work with a retired Physicist consultant, in his 70's. As we talked pipe tobacco and this unique tobacco came up he clearly remembered his Father receiving something _EXACTLY_ like this back in the late 30's. He described it as wrapped in rope looking like a stick or log. He was living in Scotland and his Father smoked all plug tobacco in pipes at the rate of about 6-8 bowls a day.
> 
> He recalls it came from a family friend who had extensively travel the British Empire, at that time. When he saw these pictures he lit up like a Christmas tree, "That's it!!" He couldn't recall his Father ever smoking or even unwrapping it, but did remember the stick was arm-length!


Hi Justice,
Could well be the same stuff as though the sticks are usually made in 3 meter long sticks, as the tobacco ages many of the farmers re wrap it into smaller and smaller lengths. I have some ten year old here that is a stick only about 2 feet long. With British interest in Malaysia and throughout south and southeast asia I would not be surprised if a well travelled individual came into contact with this treasure from Sumba. Just sorry that he never smoked it as I would love to hear how that went!!! Thanks a lot for sharing the story, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

I've been smoking this every night since Tuesday & I can say that if you're planning to smoke this regularly at all, dedicate a briar to it, or get one of Bob's pipes. It's only ok in a cob, decent in a non-dedicated briar, but when smoked in a dedicated briar it really starts to shine. I am curious to find out how it smokes in a meer, perhaps it would really allow you to taste some things I haven't noticed.

Also, I have found that it seems to smoke best very dry, almost dusty.


----------



## commonsenseman

Anybody else tried this yet?


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> I've been smoking this every night since Tuesday & I can say that if you're planning to smoke this regularly at all, dedicate a briar to it, or get one of Bob's pipes. It's only ok in a cob, decent in a non-dedicated briar, but when smoked in a dedicated briar it really starts to shine. I am curious to find out how it smokes in a meer, perhaps it would really allow you to taste some things I haven't noticed.
> 
> Also, I have found that it seems to smoke best very dry, almost dusty.


 Hey Jeff,
You seem to know a lot about wood pipes and I am looking to get a nice looking good smoking pipe for enjoying more of my Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. When I say nice looking I often smoke in public areas here. Remember Indonesia still allows smoking almost everywhere. And it is good for my business to draw a bit of attention when smoking.

Happy to work a trade either for one of my shell pipes or some tobacco or cigars or whatever for an appropriate pipe. Over here it is impossible to buy a pipe. Just not an item anyone is importing for now to this neck of the woods. Any reccomendations would be appreciated...Balibob


----------



## teedles915

Just finished preparing it, was a lot of work but it was fun. Gonna grab dinner in a few and then try this stuff out. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## teedles915

commonsenseman said:


> Anybody else tried this yet?


Smoked a bowl tonight. It SLIGHTLY reminded me of Cob Plug without the sweetness. It was pretty stout but smooth too. The flavors were almosy meaty ( hope that doesn't sound stupid). I don't see it as an everyday smoke but it may replace Black Irish X as my go to kick in the ass smoke.


----------



## tambo_cigars

teedles915 said:


> Smoked a bowl tonight. It SLIGHTLY reminded me of Cob Plug without the sweetness. It was pretty stout but smooth too. The flavors were almosy meaty ( hope that doesn't sound stupid). I don't see it as an everyday smoke but it may replace Black Irish X as my go to kick in the ass smoke.


 Hey T.W.
I agree life would get pretty mellow if this was your everyday smoke, but for those gotta chill moments I think it is perfect. Glad you are having some fun with it. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I found that for a lighter morning smoke, mixing about 60% Tambo with 20% Latakia and 20% Perique makes a very tastey smoke. Has anyone else started experimenting with blending?


----------



## kvv098

Is it me or anybody else finding this tobacco to have a really bitter taste? Kind of India Pale Ale ?
I am thinking about soaking it it scotch/honey solution.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I actually found that I can't even make it bitter by over puffing. It would be interesting to hear about how it tastes after soaking it!


----------



## kvv098

kvv098 said:


> Is it me or anybody else finding this tobacco to have a really bitter taste? Kind of India Pale Ale ?
> I am thinking about soaking it it scotch/honey solution.


WOW! It worked better than I expected. Bitterness is gone. Now it is mellow, sweet and fragrant smoke I enjoyed a lot!
I think I will try adding some perique to add an extra dimension.


----------



## slyder

worked on steaming my first stick today. I cut off a third to send away to a friend and steamed the other 2/3rds. This is what came out of it.......










And this is what it looks like after its blended and packed....and i do mean packed into this little jar.










I started to use a sissors and became very bored with that so i grabbed the blender. Worked great on the separated leaves.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Koby,
Thanks for the fotos and glad to hear the blender gave you the cut you like. Isn't it great to be part of the process of creating what you smoke? A little taste of how the growers feel about all the work they do but then they enjoy the fruits of their labors. Something we have lost in our modern world where everything comes to us prepackaged and ready to use. I am happy to read about the fun you guys are having in the processing and the pleasure you are experiencing in the smoking...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

kvv098 said:


> WOW! It worked better than I expected. Bitterness is gone. Now it is mellow, sweet and fragrant smoke I enjoyed a lot!
> I think I will try adding some perique to add an extra dimension.


 Hi Viatcheslav,
I am going to borrow your scotch and honey blend concept to try here in Bali for my next bowl. Thanks for the idea, Balibob


----------



## slyder

side note.........nicotine absorbs through the skin!! I swear that i got a slight buzz from handling this stuff for an hour or so.


----------



## tambo_cigars

slyder said:


> side note.........nicotine absorbs through the skin!! I swear that i got a slight buzz from handling this stuff for an hour or so.


 Hi Koby,
I don't doubt it at all. You should try cutting up three or four dozen sticks for sale! What a trip! I gave my cutter girls some rubber gloves as well as I don't want them getting high and cutting a finger... Powerful stuff, as advertised. smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

Koby, isn't it amazing how much tobacco you get out of one stick? I couldn't believe it took me 2 canning jars for one stick & I shoved them FULL!


----------



## RJpuffs

slyder said:


> side note.........nicotine absorbs through the skin!! I swear that i got a slight buzz from handling this stuff for an hour or so.


Forget the "patch", hold a Tambolaka stick during non-smoking events :biggrin:


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Tried my hand at making a Tambo/Perique flake and it's quite good. I bet a light honey/sherry topping will really be good with it.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Seekeroftruth said:


> Tried my hand at making a Tambo/Perique flake and it's quite good. I bet a light honey/sherry topping will really be good with it.


 Hey Tom,
I am new to this flavoring of tobacco. You mention sherry and honey, or my favorite scotch whiskey and honey with the tobacco. How much liquid would you mix into say a quart mason jar of tobacco? Want to get this recipe right! Please let me know...Balibob ipe:


----------



## slyder

im gonna try some this weekend. Might blend it with some latakia or burley I have laying around.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I haven't had a chance to try mixing any flavorings yet. Viatcheslav, what proportions did you end up settling on? I am new to using flavorings as well, I dont want to end up ruining any tambo! That would be sinful.


----------



## kvv098

I cannot say exactly, but I have made just enough liquid to make all the tobacco wet with thorough stirring. Add a spoon, stir, add more if needed. And proportion of scotch to honey really depends on how sweet you want it to be.
One more thing. To fully dissolve honey I had to warm scotch with a steam. Don't boil. The smell of this potion is out of this world ..
After all the tobacco is wet I dry it for couple of hours until it is not sticky.


----------



## Amlique

teedles915 said:


> The flavors were almosy meaty ( hope that doesn't sound stupid).


What, like Tuna?


----------



## Steel Talon

tambo_cigars said:


> Hey Jeff,
> You seem to know a lot about wood pipes and I am looking to get a nice looking good smoking pipe for enjoying more of my Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. When I say nice looking I often smoke in public areas here. Remember Indonesia still allows smoking almost everywhere. And it is good for my business to draw a bit of attention when smoking.
> 
> Happy to work a trade either for one of my shell pipes or some tobacco or cigars or whatever for an appropriate pipe. Over here it is impossible to buy a pipe. Just not an item anyone is importing for now to this neck of the woods. Any reccomendations would be appreciated...Balibob


BaliBob,

Another possibility to get something started, would be to obtain a couple of predrilled briar chunks (kit) and have one of your capable artisans cut shape and polish it for you. Add one of those water buff tips to it and a tooled gold collar..:biggrin: priceless..ipe:

Peace and good Karma to you
Tal~


----------



## tambo_cigars

Steel Talon said:


> BaliBob,
> 
> Another possibility to get something started, would be to obtain a couple of predrilled briar chunks (kit) and have one of your capable artisans cut shape and polish it for you. Add one of those water buff tips to it and a tooled gold collar..:biggrin: priceless..ipe:
> 
> Peace and good Karma to you
> Tal~


 Hi Tal,
Good idea and I would love to do just that as the wood carvers here are truly amazing and like most artisans over here, they work very cheaply. We have not been able to find a good supplier yet for the briar blanks but would love any suggestions you or anyone else might have. I think that is all that is missing and we could offer even custom designed pipes carved to the smokers own specifications. We got the artisans we just need the raw materials. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

tambo_cigars said:


> Hey Jeff,
> You seem to know a lot about wood pipes and I am looking to get a nice looking good smoking pipe for enjoying more of my Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. When I say nice looking I often smoke in public areas here. Remember Indonesia still allows smoking almost everywhere. And it is good for my business to draw a bit of attention when smoking.
> 
> Happy to work a trade either for one of my shell pipes or some tobacco or cigars or whatever for an appropriate pipe. Over here it is impossible to buy a pipe. Just not an item anyone is importing for now to this neck of the woods. Any reccomendations would be appreciated...Balibob





tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Tal,
> Good idea and I would love to do just that as the wood carvers here are truly amazing and like most artisans over here, they work very cheaply. We have not been able to find a good supplier yet for the briar blanks but would love any suggestions you or anyone else might have. I think that is all that is missing and we could offer even custom designed pipes carved to the smokers own specifications. We got the artisans we just need the raw materials. Smoke on, Balibob


Hey Bob, sorry I never got back to you about the wooden pipe. I'm really not sure what companies would ship to Indonesia, or what type of pipe you're looking for. But if you do find something you like & they don't ship it there, feel free to use me as a "go-between" (I'm sure Ron would be willing to help too). My favorite websites for pipe related stuff are smokingpipes.com & pipesandcigars.com, check them out & see what you think.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Jeff,
Thanks for the site info. I will check them out. I have a couple pipes coming now from one of our BOTL and have my fingers crossed that they get through the maze that is Indonesian customs. As it is not tobacco I think they will come in fine. Any inbound tobacco is the kiss of death which is really stupid seeing Indonesia is one of the world's largest tobacco exporters. This is why I do not participate much in trades. However my wife is heading to USA for three months starting this May so I may do some trades while she is there and have the smokes sent to her in USA as she is a confirmed smuggler having lived overseas so long anyway. She can bring them back with her when she returns in August. So get your trade goods ready as I will be in the market soon...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Jeff,
> Thanks for the site info. I will check them out. I have a couple pipes coming now from one of our BOTL and have my fingers crossed that they get through the maze that is Indonesian customs. As it is not tobacco I think they will come in fine. Any inbound tobacco is the kiss of death which is really stupid seeing Indonesia is one of the world's largest tobacco exporters. This is why I do not participate much in trades. However my wife is heading to USA for three months starting this May so I may do some trades while she is there and have the smokes sent to her in USA as she is a confirmed smuggler having lived overseas so long anyway. She can bring them back with her when she returns in August. So get your trade goods ready as I will be in the market soon...Smoke on, Balibob


Sounds like a plan! Let me know if I can be of any help with umm.......procuring goods for you :wink:


----------



## teedles915

Amlique said:


> What, like Tuna?


Ha Ha. Guess I had that one coming but it tooke me a minute to get it. But actually it was sorta a beef jerky taste.


----------



## commonsenseman

I prepared some more tonight. I tried slicing it in "flakes" this time, it actually turned out ok. although a little thicker than I was hoping.



















I will report back shortly on how it smokes.


----------



## commonsenseman

Alright I'm smoking it now. Took some time to get it lit correctly, but it seems to be smoking just fine. The flavor is slightly more subdued, but sweeter & it's a little more smooth. I would recommend trying it this way if it seems a little too strong normally.


----------



## Jack Straw

That looks delicious.


----------



## slyder

how did you slice it?


----------



## FiveStar

slyder said:


> how did you slice it?


+1! Is this the half steamed thang? Looks awesome! Still haven't prepped my stick yet (that sounds kinda dirty!) but was thinking about doing it tonight.


----------



## commonsenseman

slyder said:


> how did you slice it?





FiveStar said:


> +1! Is this the half steamed thang? Looks awesome! Still haven't prepped my stick yet (that sounds kinda dirty!) but was thinking about doing it tonight.


I took the whole stick & steamed it for about 8 minutes, 10 seemed a little too long. Then I layed it horizontally on a cutting board & with a VERY sharp knife sliced it. I had to use a sawing motion since it's pretty tough stuff. I think I developed a new respect for flakes! The knife could have even been sharper as it "pushed" the tobacco a little bit causing it to unwravel. I took the excess tobacco leaves & "ribbon-cut" them into thin strands, I plan to see if they smoke better than the chunks I originally made.

Folding & stuffing it was kinda like LTF, it's a wavy round flake that takes some doing to get all the strands somewhat vertical. Once I got it lit though, it burned all the way down without any problems.

Have fun & post up how it works for you guys!

ipe:


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Some great new cutting ideas here. I like the idea of cutting longer strands that could even be carefully placed into the bowl so they burn down slowly and deliciously. Kind of like turning your pipe into a shag end cigar.

The individual coin cuts shown in Jeff's fotos are just how they sell this tobacco in the village markets, one cut at a time (of course it is not as well aged as our tobacco so a lot softer to cut through). One potong (indonesian for cut and is exactly what they ask for) is enough for several roll your own cigarettes, which is the locals preferred method of smoking this stuff on Sumba.

You guys are rapdily becoming Sumba village warriors... Let me know when you start strapping on the old sword to head off to the office!!









Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Arctic Fire

Do they inhale the smoke from the RYO smokes?


----------



## Amlique

I have a thin bladed fine cut jeweler's saw that I will try out as a "flake maker". I haven't received my tobacco yet, but I've been planning like a mad man. I figure with the jeweler's saw I can get it pretty thin. Trying to decide if it would be best to saw it dry or steamed. Probably best already steamed. I'll take pictures when I do it.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jeff,

Nice pics! You should post them over in the Take a Picture of Your Tobacco thread.



commonsenseman said:


> I prepared some more tonight. I tried slicing it in "flakes" this time, it actually turned out ok. although a little thicker than I was hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will report back shortly on how it smokes.


----------



## ekengland07

Amlique said:


> I have a thin bladed fine cut jeweler's saw that I will try out as a "flake maker". I haven't received my tobacco yet, but I've been planning like a mad man. I figure with the jeweler's saw I can get it pretty thin. Trying to decide if it would be best to saw it dry or steamed. Probably best already steamed. I'll take pictures when I do it.


I couldn't cut through it with a pretty heavy duty serrated knife pre-steamed. Maybe you can, but I wasn't able to cut it.


----------



## RHNewfie

Hmmmm perhaps a hacksaw is in order! I was able to cut briar with one...


----------



## slyder

i tried the hacksaw on a dry stick........not easy. The blade "loads" up very quick. Next time im gonna try a band saw or chop saw. Ill lose an 1/8th inch on the chop saw but it should cut it like butta.


----------



## tambo_cigars

slyder said:


> i tried the hacksaw on a dry stick........not easy. The blade "loads" up very quick. Next time im gonna try a band saw or chop saw. Ill lose an 1/8th inch on the chop saw but it should cut it like butta.


 A regular carpenters handsaw, like they used to use to build a house, (pre rotary saw days) works just fine. Helps to lock the stick into a bench vice to cut it. Also once again I advice you keep the handmade rope on the stick if you are going to cut it to protect it from the vice a bit more and keep the stick from crumbling. You can just cut the rope with a wire cutter or scissors once the cut is complete and if you want to keep the remainder for a while then use electrical tape to keep the rope from unraveling off the stick. For those who want to cut with a knife, just do a shorter steam process and use a stout carving blade or even a cleaver (?sp) and it will cut quite easily. If you steam the full ten minutes it will cut fine but the coins will likely open up as they are cut. Experiment with the steam time and the cutting and you will find the right time. Post if here if you will in order to help your BOTL... Enjoy the processing and more importantly the smoking!! Balibob


----------



## Steel Talon

I'd imagine the band saw will be a better choice, or a hand coping saw (thin blade wider teeth) 

***NOTE... I have no experience with cutting the tambo but I use a lot of tools in my shop daily.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Arctic Fire said:


> Do they inhale the smoke from the RYO smokes?


 Hi Joel,
Unfortunately I believe they do. Some strong smoke but that is what prepares them for the tough lives they also live I guess. The foto is of a warrior in the pasola this year. In the Pasola they ride around on their small but strong horses and chuck spears at one another. Many injuries, as you might imagine, and one death this year (less than normal). Hundreds participate and demonstrate their manhood and settle village scores I believe. Very colorful to watch, but a bit crazy. Tradition is a strong fact of life in exotic sumba. Between the chewing of betel nut and the smoking of aged tobacco they they face life's challenges as best they can and I believe provide a window into our own past... Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Steel Talon said:


> I'd imagine the band saw will be a better choice, or a hand coping saw (thin blade wider teeth)
> 
> ***NOTE... I have no experience with cutting the tambo but I use a lot of tools in my shop daily.


 Agreed a bandsaw with fairly wide set teeth would work great. I have used my table saw to cut large quantities but I unwrap the cord from the whole stick if using any kind of electric saw, but I don't have a bandsaw available to me. You need the larger teeth then you get with a hacksaw as has been noted the teeth will gum up and stop cutting if too fine. Again Please Note if using an electrical type saw then remove the rope wrapping because you don't want the cord to get caught in the saw blade and yank the stick or your hand into the blade. I think the safest way to go is to stick with hand tools... Be safe while you are having fun please!! Smoke on Balibob


----------



## Jack Straw

I finally got my Tambolaka in, puffing it now! What can I say, this is right up my alley.

It might be the pipe I'm smoking it in, but it really reminds me of lakeland tobacco. Strong, incredibly earthy with great floral notes. I love the smell of the raw stuff, too, it smells like dirt. Good dirt. This stuff is like horeseradish for the sinuses! It is without a doubt the strongest tobacco I've smoked. It also behaves really well in the bowl. Easy to keep going, very cool, takes a light a lot easier than I thought it would.

Now, on to the prep. I took a different route than recommended. I just sliced a flake straight off the end of the block with my buck knife, which I keep sharp enough to shave hair off my arm. I rubbed out the flake, which took a lot longer than normal given how dense it is. It was at nearly perfect moisture after rubbing it out.

Here is a picture of what it looked like, an unrubbed flake next to the rubbed stuff prior to loading the pipe, with the tool I used:


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Nice picture. Did you rehydrate the stick at all?


----------



## Amlique

Okay, I don't have any pictures, because nothing I tried different was of any valuable contribution. I first tried the jewelers saw like I said I would. I tried it on the dry stick, and it cut, but the motion was too slow, and it was pulling off layers. Next, I tried a scroll saw. For those who don't know, it is like a table top oscillating saw with a very fine blade used to make very intricate designs. This was also tried on the dry stick on varying speeds. I think if I had the guts, this would have worked well, as some of the top leaves were coming off, but otherwise the result was okay. I think I will give this method another try on the next one. 
I ended up making it ribbon cut, which I wasn't pleased with. I enjoy preparing flakes more than stuffing a predone ribbon. Andrew, your flake looks great! I should be able to go a little thinner with the scroll saw. I also think that I could more slowly hydrate the whole stick to give it a little more pliability so that I don't have pieces coming off in the process of cutting.


----------



## Jack Straw

No, I just took the rope off and sliced from the end. It really is dense stuff though, had to put a lot of weight into it.


----------



## Jack Straw

You know what would probably work well for these, is those Japanese wood saws that have very thin, floppy blades and look like samurai weapons. Like this one: Ryoba Saw (Small) - Japanese Saw with Double-Sided Teeth.


----------



## Brinson

Just made mine. Steamed it, peeled it apart, and put it in the blender. You'd never guess it was homecut. Looks like something I picked up at a B&M. Smells kinda good in the bag, smells BAD when steaming. I kept gagging while peeling it apart. Prolly not going to smoke it immediately.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Great discussion of ideas on processing the Tamboaka Pipe Tobacco. Andrew, great photo of cutting with your buck knife. This is exactly what the tobacco looks like when processed by the growers themselves. They use your system exactly but their knives are a good two feet long and thus they can put some body weight into the cutting action. A very sharp knife is essential. I agree a bit of rehydration makes the cutting much easier. In the traditional system a Sumba warrior goes to the open air market and finds a guy with a 9foot long stick, a stone and a sword. He pays the guy about a dime for a single cut, which is the thickness of one strand of the handmade rope. He lays the cut end on the stone, puts the blade on it and then pushes down to neatly cut off a slice. Being cut so thin, about a centimeter, it is ready to be rubbed between the palms and smoked.

Three things make their system easier for them than it might be for you and your tobacco stick. 
1) They keep their swords very sharp and they use chisel shaped blades which means the blade is ultra sharp but the back of the blade is thick so when you lean into it a lot of cutting force is created.
2) It is very humid in our areas so the tobacco stays a little more moist and that make it cut easier.
3) They usually cut and sell 3 year old tobacco. You have received 5 year old tobacco. The longer it ages the more rich the taste and the more powerful the relaxing hit. Unfortunately the longer it ages the harder it gets as well. Thus they are cutting a less dense stick than you are cutting.

I am heading over to Sumba in June and this time I will get some good fotos of the guys in the marketplace selling the tobacco and some close up shots of the cutting process. I will definitely upload them to puff.com for all to see. Enjoy the processing and the smoking and let your friends know about this stuff please as I am happy to send more over either individually or in group orders. Now the 3inch stick and the precut are on our online store at Welcome to Tambo Premium Cigar Official Website or Just pm me and I will help anyway I can... Thanks to all for sharing, Balibob


----------



## Brinson

*counts the rings of the rope on his stick, multiplies by a dime each, and knows the mark up*

Where did you say this market is? 

On a serious note, though, I may just cut mine next time. Steaming it...well, the tobacco's smell when wet and hot is not very good. Luckily, it smells good in the bag.

Oh, by the way, I just checked your website. What is the logic behind cut being cheaper than the stick?


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I tried cutting straight from the stick today. It isn't to difficult with a sharp knife, I was surprised. The flavor is more rich and earthy than it is steamed. The smoke is almost black at times, it puts me to sleep in my chair . I may have to take a nap now.


----------



## Jack Straw

Seekeroftruth said:


> I tried cutting straight from the stick today. It isn't to difficult with a sharp knife, I was surprised. The flavor is more rich and earthy than it is steamed. The smoke is almost black at times, it puts me to sleep in my chair . I may have to take a nap now.


I cannot believe how earthy it is. I left the room to grab something and came back in, and the room note smelled like someone was digging a ditch in the middle of the room. I made the mistake of smoking it too early in the day, I was completely useless for a long time and had to resuscitate with a massive amount of caffeine.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi Chase,
You ask a couple of good questions: 

1) With regards to the price in the village markets in Sumba. We find an average of 25cut widths in a three inch stick of Tambolaka Pipe Tobacco. That would mean at 10cents per cut (last years price this year more like 15cents as I am using too much and the village traders are no dummies) the tobacco would cost at the point of production about $2.50/3" stick. As we currently sell the product at retail for $12/3" stick that might seem like a high mark up to anyone who might not understand business; however I might be able to add a few realities here. One, the cost of obtaining the sticks based on the small number of sticks that can be purchased at any one time employing local buying agents added to the cost of shipping the sticks back to the modern world by a combination of three truck trips across three different small islands, Sumba, Lombok and Bali and two different ferry boat trips between these islands brings the price up by at least 50% to about $4.50/ 3inch stick. Remember we can only buy and transport perhaps 50 sticks at a time maximum and the buying agent is on our payroll throughut the year, not just for a single buy and all this added together means it arrives at my warehouse in Bali costing about $4.50 a 3inch segment. I then store it for at least 24months to allow it to age to the proper level. Let's be conservative and say that adds another $1.50 per stick so we now are looking at $6. Next we cut and package it with proper labeling to allow it to get through international customs. Let's add 75cents to make it $6.75. Finally we offer it for sale and pay the cost of marketing and shipping (let me point out here that the least expensive parcel from Indonesia to the USA is $30 and we only charge our customers $20 for up to 3 kilos! That means we are guaranteed to lose at least $10 everytime a parcel is shipped. Clearly we cover that by adding to the price of each item we sell. So lets give that another $3 per 3inch stick hoping that no one would order less than 3 sticks in a given parcel or the equivalent of some other item we sell. That gives us a cost (without adding in administrative expenses for the company) of about $9.75 and we currently offer that stick online for $12 retail. Yes, you are right we are selling it way too cheap by any sensible business standards based on our sales volume. We do this to give people a chance to try it. It is one reason we have discontinued the 10inch stick as with shipping and the weight of the stick we would lose money on it. We even offered for less to the first group buyers because what good is a great product if no one knows what it is? For now it is a steal and the smart guys are placing their orders while they can at these prices. We have already seen a marked increase in sales both online and in the shop and we have you guys to thank for that! Get it while it lasts and I promise to hold the price as long as I can. Much will depend on my june buying trip to Sumba as I see how their production has weathered the unusual weather patterns of the past year here.

2)You asked about the reason the stick and the bag seem to be priced with a lower price on the more processed item(the precut) for the same apparent weight. Easy to understand why one might wonder if Balibob has been smoking too much of his own tobacco...We price the 100 gram precut bag at a lower price than the 3inch stick because it is already rehydrated ready to burn tobacco and thus the package weight is also all the tobacco you will have to burn. The stick on the other hand, once properly rehydrated and cut will yield at least 150 grams of tobacco or 50% more. If we hydrated and cut all the sticks we could sell a lot more because of the water weight returned to the tobacco by the processing. Note you usually get nice moist tobacco in your favorite tin at the B&M as they too know the value of water weight. Another way to look at it is that it only takes about 1.8inces of a stick to make a 100gram bag of ready to smoke. Yes, we have the cost of processing and cutting in the bags but that labor cost is very low here so it adds just a few cents to the price of each bag. Bottomline you still get a much better deal with the 3inch stick even though you are paying 20% more as compared to the 100gr bag. In the initial group buy we ignored this as we wanted everyone to get a heck of a bonus and quite honestly I wanted people to try the stick form as it is a kick to process it yourself. They weigh the same before the stick processing but once processed the results from the stick will far exceed the ready to smoke bag. That is your reward too for your efforts in processing. Hope that can be understood...

3) You asked where is the village market where you can go to buy it? I will give you exact directions: Get on a Singapore Airlines jet to Denpasar, Bali from San Francisco...time flying to Bali about 22hours cost about $1200rt with tax in a tiny coach seat. Get on another much smaller plane and much smaller seat in Bali and fly to Tambolaka Sumba, time about 1.3hours cost about $200rt. Catch a little doorless mini van with the locals and their chickens and pigs and drive to the Kodi marketplace(be careful only operates tuesday and sunday) time on dirt tracks about 2.5hours cost about 75cents. Try to push through the crowds of gawking touching local villagers who are amazed to see white skin (my assumption) and strange clothes, until you can find a guy selling tobacco . Negotiate well and maybe you will get your one rope thickness cut for 50cents (5 times what my buying agent pays) because after all to the villager you are a strange God who dresses like a magical dream and is somehow blessed with such white skin (again my assumption) and are clearly the wealthiest human on the planet from his perspective. Once you have the tobacco realize that the plane wo'nt get you out of here again for at least two days so I advise you stay at the Ibu's guest house, the best and only accomodation in Kodi where $15 gets you a night without running water, no door on your room, no fan or air cond (remember this time of year it averages about 88F and 89%humidity so you will love the evenings maybe down to 83F at the Ibu's). And that price includes a breakfast and dinner of white rice and week old squid, dried on the Ibu's own front lawn and then fried up tasty good. Oh, fried bananas are available with a warm coca cola for a small additional fee. 

But none of the discomforts will matter as you can smoke to your hearts content on the Ibu's front porch and watch the local dogs scr++ on the dirt main street of town. You know what? I love it all the same and would'nt give it up for the fanciest job anywhere else. I left a nice Montgomery Street office in downtown San Francisco for this life and though many would call me crazy, I know they are oh so wrong... Guess I'm just crazy that way... If you come over in June I will even be your personal guide for free! Comfortable it is NOT! Spiritually uplifting it most certainly IS! Should be on every BOTL's bucket list....Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Just a quick post for any who may have ordered our Pipe Tobacco after 15 April: It appears shipments are being delayed after departing Indonesia. We presume this has something to do with the flight bottleneck in Europe due to the volcanoe at this time. Shipments from Indonesia can go to the USA via Europe or via Pacific but we are not informed as to the routing; thus expect some delay on shipments that went out after the group buy. You can check your ems tracking number but it will likely simply say that it has left Jakarta (Indonesia) airport and nothing else. We will post more info when we get it but hopefully you will get you tobacco before we can even find out what delayed it. Those who dodged the volcanoe, enjoy your tobacco and smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Steel Talon

Well thought I'd just share w/erybody..I'm currently *Tambo:lock1:a hammered *and I havn't even lit up a single bowl yet!!! Plus Tambo *IS* some hellacious snuff.... Talk about nicotine contact absorption:tease: wow.

So obviously I processed one of the two logs I recieved.Takes a good bit of time to prepare. The longer the journey the sweeter the destination even took Bodhidharma 7 times to cross the Himalayas..

So, about half way into seperating the leaves I started feeling it and getting that metallic taste in the roof of my mouth. Once I finished seperating I was tripping balz on nicotine.. SO then I start with my santoku knives which created a fine dust. Some how as I was moving stuff around I snorted some of this dust from my finger when I scratched an itch in my mustache Started sneezing and hacking eyes turned red and began watering. Lordy talk about clearing out sinus cavities

Well is all jarred up 1 stick= 2 pint ball jars I'm going to let it rest a bit.If this absorptiion high I got is an indicator then I got me some Chain-Blue Lightening from BALI:biggrin:

Just wanted to share,Lady Steel tells me I'm chatterin and its time for bed...

Peace and Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## tambo_cigars

Steel Talon said:


> Well thought I'd just share w/erybody..I'm currently *Tambo:lock1:a hammered *and I havn't even lit up a single bowl yet!!! Plus Tambo *IS* some hellacious snuff.... Talk about nicotine contact absorption:tease: wow.
> 
> So obviously I processed one of the two logs I recieved.Takes a good bit of time to prepare. The longer the journey the sweeter the destination even took Bodhidharma 7 times to cross the Himalayas..
> 
> So, about half way into seperating the leaves I started feeling it and getting that metallic taste in the roof of my mouth. Once I finished seperating I was tripping balz on nicotine.. SO then I start with my santoku knives which created a fine dust. Some how as I was moving stuff around I snorted some of this dust from my finger when I scratched an itch in my mustache Started sneezing and hacking eyes turned red and began watering. Lordy talk about clearing out sinus cavities
> 
> Well is all jarred up 1 stick= 2 pint ball jars I'm going to let it rest a bit.If this absorptiion high I got is an indicator then I got me some Chain-Blue Lightening from BALI:biggrin:
> 
> Just wanted to share,Lady Steel tells me I'm chatterin and its time for bed...
> 
> Peace and Good Karma
> Tal~


Hey Tal, 
Glad to hear your are feelin the feelin. :tu Now you know why I said I make the flake cutters use rubber gloves and when I cut a stick into 3inch pieces I use a breathing filter. This is powerful stuff and I have experienced it first hand before. I think you will sleep just fine tonight! LOL...Can hardly wait til you tell us about your first bowl.. Enjoy my friend, and smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Z.Kramer

I just realized that my Tambo has been sitting in my PO box since the 16th! After reading this thread, I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## JackH

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi from Bali,
> Just a quick post for any who may have ordered our Pipe Tobacco after 15 April: It appears shipments are being delayed after departing Indonesia. We presume this has something to do with the flight bottleneck in Europe due to the volcanoe at this time. Shipments from Indonesia can go to the USA via Europe or via Pacific but we are not informed as to the routing; thus expect some delay on shipments that went out after the group buy. You can check your ems tracking number but it will likely simply say that it has left Jakarta (Indonesia) airport and nothing else. We will post more info when we get it but hopefully you will get you tobacco before we can even find out what delayed it. Those who dodged the volcanoe, enjoy your tobacco and smoke on, Balibob


Then again you may get lucky. My order for a box of Super Robusto cigars was placed on 4/20. My mailman just delivered them today 4/26!


----------



## tambo_cigars

JackH said:


> Then again you may get lucky. My order for a box of Super Robusto cigars was placed on 4/20. My mailman just delivered them today 4/26!


 Hi Jack,
I think you are evidence that they have either rerouted the flights over the pacific now or that they are flying the stuff that got stuck in Europe out slowly but surely. We have two shipments sent around the 15th still showing that they just left Jakarta and yet yours, sent 5 or 6 days later has already arrived. Of course one of these is a group buy for BOTL, wouldn't you know. We are pushing to find out what is up but communications with postal people here is like talking to the wall. Bottomline glad your order shot through alright as it appears they have fixed their problem but not happy that $600 in cigars are sitting in some European postal warehouse under God knows what conditions. I worry about my kids all the time. Gotta go smoke a bowl of Tambolaka, smoke on, Balibob


----------



## Steel Talon

tambo_cigars said:


> Hey Tal,
> Glad to hear your are feelin the feelin. :tu Now you know why I said I make the flake cutters use rubber gloves and when I cut a stick into 3inch pieces I use a breathing filter. This is powerful stuff and I have experienced it first hand before. I think you will sleep just fine tonight! LOL...Can hardly wait til you tell us about your first bowl.. Enjoy my friend, and smoke on, Balibob


I slept like a log Bob.But I had some extremely strange and demented dreams :bl:chk

When I process the next roll I'm definately wearing latex gloves

Peace and good Karma
Tal~


----------



## Doctor Humo

Hello Bob,
How or where can I get some of this great stuff in Spain???????

Thank You
JV


----------



## tambo_cigars

Doctor Humo said:


> Hello Bob,
> How or where can I get some of this great stuff in Spain???????
> 
> Thank You
> JV


Hi JV,
I would be happy to send to your by ems shipping any of our tobacco products. Just go to www.tambocigars.com and use the online store tab and you will see the category pipe tobacco. That is where you can order our Tambolaka Pipe tobacco. We ship to countries in the European Union normally with no problems. You can ship up to 3kilos for $20usd. We can only accept payments by wire transfer so it is best to make the order of some size as wire fees are usually around $30usd. Maybe some freinds would like to join with you and make a single order. Funds can also be sent to us by western union if that is any less costly to you. The most popular payment form in USA is to simply deposit funds into any Bank of America into my account which costs nothing, but of course that will not work in Spain I'm afraid.

If you have any other ideas we are happy to work with you. Just pm me here or email me directly at [email protected] and we are always ready to learn a new trick for getting around the dificulties of the credit card companies assault on online tobacco sales. Thanks for the interest and smoke on, Balibob


----------



## shuckins

just smoked a bowl of tambo precut with some sugar barrel,a 50/50 mix.
wow!!
kicked my butt with a kiss!!


----------



## commonsenseman

shuckins said:


> just smoked a bowl of tambo precut with some sugar barrel,a 50/50 mix.
> wow!!
> kicked my butt with a kiss!!


I've done the same thing, but with Carter Hall. Not too bad actually, it kinda mellows the TB a little.


----------



## eyesack

2:14 in the morning. Today I came home from the B&M with an OpusX Power Ranger, some other cigar called a Cuban Stock, and a pipe. I'm finally going to try this legendarily strong tobacco. Wish me luck, boys; I'm heading in!


----------



## eyesack

Wowwwwwwwww... I ... Uhhhh... @[email protected] hehehe... 

Well,
I gotta say, this is some potent stufff! I think I should have waited for the tobacco to dry a little bit, but basically here's what I did:
Cut off about a 1/4 inch coin from my log with my Japanese butcher's knife (a heavy-bladed chef's knife that I keep razor-sharp and have cut down saplings with while camping). Steamed it in a steamer for about 10 minutes, and then separated the leaves on a glass cutting board. After washing my steamer thoroughly and wiping off my knife, I packed a bowl of it into my new corn-cob. Headed downstairs to the garage and toasted it, then took a few large puffs and started it going.

I had a very difficult time keeping it lit and found that I wasn't able to produce a large volume of smoke and I believe this is because of the moisture level. I did however get a good idea of the flavor of the tobacco. I think I will give my next bowl-full a bit more of a finer cut also. 

Tasting notes:
Definitely got the black tea and grassy flavors that Jeff talked about
Also got a fair amount of... the kick of black pepper on the back of my throat, but with the finesse of white pepper.
I think this bowl took me all of 20 or so minutes to finish, and I feel like I just smoked a Tambo Super Robusto down to the nub. This must be the "ligero" of the Indonesian tobacco plant or something, because honestly, I feel pretty freakin buzzed lol. As much as I want to attempt a second bowl right now, I'll probably pay for it if I do it. 

This also has me tempted to dissect a Tambo Super Robusto and roll a few short-filler cigarillos... You guys weren't kidding about this pipe 'baccy! I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on this and am really pleased to have a great first-experience back into the world of pipe smoking.

Cheers,
Isaac :tea:


----------



## eyesack

Edit: i see, there's a leak in my pipe where the long straight portion meets the bowl! this explains the volume issue lol. wood glue comin out tomorrow


----------



## RHNewfie

My first attempt at prep was a big F-, cut off a half cm disk with a mitre saw, got half tobak and half dust. Then I tried to smoke the tobak like a flake, not a good idea!! Steaming on the weekend!


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Did you rub it out first? I bet it burned forever!


----------



## commonsenseman

eyesack said:


> Edit: i see, there's a leak in my pipe where the long straight portion meets the bowl! this explains the volume issue lol. wood glue comin out tomorrow


What kind of cob is it Isaac?

Yeah, I'd suggest drying it out til it's fairly dry but not crumbly.



RHNewfie said:


> My first attempt at prep was a big F-, cut off a half cm disk with a mitre saw, got half tobak and half dust. Then I tried to smoke the tobak like a flake, not a good idea!! Steaming on the weekend!





Seekeroftruth said:


> Did you rub it out first? I bet it burned forever!


I actually have folded & stuffed it before, the trick is to make sure it's really dry & to smoke it really slow.


----------



## eyesack

lol Jeff it's a $5.00 cob that is actually cob lol! I've always just seen crappy simulated corn-cob pipes. I tried twisting the stem (idk the anatomy of a pipe) but I can feel the leak if I cover the bowl and blow.


----------



## Uelrindru

I have a cob like that when i smoke you can see the smoke coming out of the stem, I should fix it but i'm lazy and i don't like the pipe much anyway.


----------



## FiveStar

OK, I finally just used my Sod Buster to hack off a bit o this weed like it was a plug (which is what it is...) This stuff definitely reminds me of Irish Flake! Strong, dark, and ummmm.... ass kicking? New fave! I smoked it in a VERY tiny filterless cob, and I wouldn't hesitate to pop it into my Irish Flake dedicated cob and go to town!


----------



## Uelrindru

Irish Flake tastes like this stuff.... :eyes his tin of irish flake: I may have to pop that soon....


----------



## commonsenseman

eyesack said:


> lol Jeff it's a $5.00 cob that is actually cob lol! I've always just seen crappy simulated corn-cob pipes. I tried twisting the stem (idk the anatomy of a pipe) but I can feel the leak if I cover the bowl and blow.


Definately don't buy a "simulated" cob, I can only imaging what they'd taste like uke:

If you want a really high quality cob, I'd pick up a Missouri Meerschaum. Hopefully no glueing needed.


----------



## Commander Quan

commonsenseman said:


> Definately don't buy a "simulated" cob, I can only imaging what they'd taste like uke:
> 
> If you want a really high quality cob, I'd pick up a Missouri Meerschaum. Hopefully no glueing needed.


No they definitely use enough glue. I had to pick giant globs out of the bowls of 2 new pipes I picked up this week. Other than they they're great.


----------



## eyesack

I gotta admit, I like the woody taste the cob brings with it as it singes! I'm not sure if this is a good thing, but it tastes good. 

If I could describe this tobacco in one word, it'd be "Manly" lol. I just smoked a big bowl with it being a little dryer than last night, and I gotta go lay down. Stuff kicked my arse!


----------



## tambo_cigars

eyesack said:


> I gotta admit, I like the woody taste the cob brings with it as it singes! I'm not sure if this is a good thing, but it tastes good.
> 
> If I could describe this tobacco in one word, it'd be "Manly" lol. I just smoked a big bowl with it being a little dryer than last night, and I gotta go lay down. Stuff kicked my arse!


Hi from Bali,
Enjoy the slumber of Sumbanese warriors my friend! Glad you enjoyed a good arse kicking! Man to man I know exactly how you are feeling and will grab a bowl myself this evening...Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## commonsenseman

Another review has just been added to TR. My first review actually. It won't be my last.


----------



## tambo_cigars

commonsenseman said:


> Another review has just been added to TR. My first review actually. It won't be my last.


 Thanks Jeff for the very good review...Balibob


----------



## BigRay023

Man I gotta try this stuff. Let me know if anyone is going to do another group buy or split.:tea:


----------



## Juicestain

BigRay023 said:


> Man I gotta try this stuff. Let me know if anyone is going to do another group buy or split.:tea:


+1. If there is not a group buy going on when I get back from vacation, I'm gonna try and get one going.


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm thinking about trying to get another group buy together some time in the next month or so. I have one other guy who expressed interest also. That would make four of us. I'm willing to do the grunt work & have everything shipped to me


----------



## Juicestain

commonsenseman said:


> I'm thinking about trying to get another group buy together some time in the next month or so. I have one other guy who expressed interest also. That would make four of us. I'm willing to do the grunt work & have everything shipped to me


I would def be down if this comes together middle of July or later :nod:


----------



## commonsenseman

Juicestain said:


> I would def be down if this comes together middle of July or later :nod:


Here ya go.


----------



## tambo_cigars

BigRay023 said:


> Man I gotta try this stuff. Let me know if anyone is going to do another group buy or split.:tea:


 Hi Ray and all others looking to do a group buy.
My wife is in America for the next three months therefore we can provide the benefit of a monthly group buy on any of our products. Best way to order is check out the website: www.tambocigars.com and then don't order on line just send me a private message here on puff.com with what you want to order, the total cost as shown on the webiste (without any shipping charges) and your name and address for USA shipping purposes. We will add a small shipping charge to cover the USA shipping by US Post and let you know what your order total is. You then can send a check or money order to the address where my wife is (which we will provide you when you pm me your order) or even better make a deposit for the amount into my account (we will provide the info to you as well) at any Bank of America in the USA. When payment is confirmed your order will go out in the next group shipment. Plan on sending next one out now on 1st of June so get me your order and you will be good to go and will avoid the $20 international shipping costs. Share the word any way you can on puff.com as the more successful this plan is the more likely we will continue to do it every month thus making your Tambo and Tambolaka Products easier and cheaper to get... Thanks for your interest...Balibob
PS. The full flavored brand new Tambota handmade long leaf filler 5 year village aged tobacco cigars are arriving now. By next week they should be on the website but you can also order these. They come in 3stick boxes for $7.50 per 3pack box and in my humble opinion they are a kick a++ full bodied jolt of Vitamin N at a stupid low price. They have been slow in coming but they are now here so private message me how many you want.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

tambo_cigars said:


> Hi Ray and all others looking to do a group buy.
> My wife is in America for the next three months therefore we can provide the benefit of a monthly group buy on any of our products. Best way to order is check out the website: www.tambocigars.com and then don't order on line just send me a private message here on puff.com with what you want to order, the total cost as shown on the webiste (without any shipping charges) and your name and address for USA shipping purposes. We will add a small shipping charge to cover the USA shipping by US Post and let you know what your order total is. You then can send a check or money order to the address where my wife is (which we will provide you when you pm me your order) or even better make a deposit for the amount into my account (we will provide the info to you as well) at any Bank of America in the USA. When payment is confirmed your order will go out in the next group shipment. Plan on sending next one out now on 1st of June so get me your order and you will be good to go and will avoid the $20 international shipping costs. Share the word any way you can on puff.com as the more successful this plan is the more likely we will continue to do it every month thus making your Tambo and Tambolaka Products easier and cheaper to get... Thanks for your interest...Balibob
> PS. The full flavored brand new Tambota handmade long leaf filler 5 year village aged tobacco cigars are arriving now. By next week they should be on the website but you can also order these. They come in 3stick boxes for $7.50 per 3pack box and in my humble opinion they are a kick a++ full bodied jolt of Vitamin N at a stupid low price. They have been slow in coming but they are now here so private message me how many you want.


Balibob,

Are you still offering the 3" and the 10" stick?


----------



## tambo_cigars

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Balibob,
> 
> Are you still offering the 3" and the 10" stick?


 Hi,
We still offer the 3inch stick but have phased out the 10inch for packaging and shipping weight reasons. Can find the stick and the precut at www.tambocigars.com then pm me what you like or just pm me and I will provide the pricing info. As you like it...smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tobacmon

As a new pipe smoker (NPS) I must say -------WOW-------------this is the most potent tobacco I have "EVER" smoked in my lifetime. The pepper and spice are something for the seasoned smokers and for the new pipers that really want something that will kick your ass......

Sorry got carried away!

Thanks to Ron ( Ahh Shuckins) I was able to sample this and appreciate the opportunity. This stuff is great after a full meal (for me) and was thinking about trying some blending and wanted to see what people recommend to blend the Tambo with? I hope I do not insult the "Tambo Gods" for trying this but it is a bit strong for me and do like the flavors it gives you.

So Bob have you tried blending with anything else?

Thanks-----------


----------



## The Count Revan

As another noob around here, how does this Tambolaka tobacco compare to say a healthy dose of nicotiana rustica* ? 
*


----------



## drastic_quench

The Count Revan said:


> As another noob around here, how does this Tambolaka tobacco compare to say a healthy dose of nicotiana rustica* ?
> *


I'm familiar with it, but never smoked it as I don't believe any blenders sell it. Wiki states that "_Nicotiana rustica_ leaves have a nicotine content as high as 9%, whereas _Nicotiana tabacum_ (common tobacco) leaves contain about 1 to 3%"

While Tambolaka is indeed strong, it can't be 9%, or I would have keeled over, gone green at the gills, and puked for an afternoon. Before I smoked it, I did have the same thought though - since I haven't seen anyone name the variety. But honestly, it wouldn't make much sense that someone exported rustica seeds to an island on the other side of the world. It's my understanding that the nicotiana tabacum was chief export since Jamestown.

It is stronger than FVF and Hal O The Wynd, but not doubly so - perhaps 1.5 times as strong. I think it's likely comparable to ropes in potency - which makes sense because it's basically cured as one big rope.


----------



## The Count Revan

drastic_quench said:


> While Tambolaka is indeed strong, it can't be 9%, or I would have keeled over, gone green at the gills, and puked for an afternoon.


I have blended it (rustica) with my RYO smokes and even in small amounts it can be quite a choker! Quite the kick even in very small amounts compared to regular smokes.

(not trying to hijack the thread, just wondering of the potency and harshness, if you will. Haven't had the chance yet to sample some of the ones listed already, ordered some, but still waiting on them.)


----------



## commonsenseman

The Count Revan said:


> I have blended it (rustica) with my RYO smokes and even in small amounts it can be quite a choker! Quite the kick even in very small amounts compared to regular smokes.
> 
> (not trying to hijack the thread, just wondering of the potency and harshness, if you will. Haven't had the chance yet to sample some of the ones listed already, ordered some, but still waiting on them.)


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. It's strong, but not overly so. It seems like it might be harsh when you first light a bowl, but when you slow down & gently puff you are rewarded greatly :thumb:


----------



## Emjaysmash

Bah! I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## beefytee

Mr. Jones was kind enough to send me a pre processed sample. I can't wait, but you all have been so generous I can't decide which sample to smoke first!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

beefytee said:


> Mr. Jones was kind enough to send me a pre processed sample. I can't wait, but you all have been so generous I can't decide which sample to smoke first!!!


Would you be so kind as to post a picture of the pre-processed? I've yet to see it.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

It must be the same as what I received. It's a 1/8" wide ribbon cut.
I believe BaliBob when he states this being scissor-cut. Just roll the whole leaves and chiffonade...

Make for a nice light pack. Mine was at the perfect moisture for smoking, as has been amost ALL the samples supplied other members. This has tough me alot in itself.


----------



## beefytee

commonsenseman said:


> Would you be so kind as to post a picture of the pre-processed? I've yet to see it.


Oh I'm sorry. The sample _has_ been processed. Tricky wording, I wasn't clear. He sent me a _post _processed sample.

I'd like to hold a chunk of the rope in my hot little hands as well.


----------



## commonsenseman

Contrabass Bry said:


> It must be the same as what I received. It's a 1/8" wide ribbon cut.
> I believe BaliBob when he states this being scissor-cut. Just roll the whole leaves and chiffonade...
> 
> Make for a nice light pack. Mine was at the perfect moisture for smoking, as has been amost ALL the samples supplied other members. This has tough me alot in itself.


Perhaps you have a pic of the pre-processed then?



beefytee said:


> Oh I'm sorry. The sample _has_ been processed. Tricky wording, I wasn't clear. He sent me a _post _processed sample.
> 
> I'd like to hold a chunk of the rope in my hot little hands as well.


Ah! Yes, all of mine is post-processed, except for the one stick that I left un-processed, which will soon be processed!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I'm sure dajones sent us the ready-to-smoke, I asked.

I'll see if I can get a pic posted when I get home. (Provided there is any left...):redface:


----------



## Contrabass Bry

As promised:


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi,
After listening to many of our pipe tobacco smokers we are now cutting out ready to smoke pipe tobacco in a bit smaller strips (still cut by hand by our 3 lady pipe tobacco cutters) and blending in some more finally chopped pieces as well. I personally find that the new blend holds the fire better then the strips alone. Maybe because it allows for a bit tighter pack in the bowl. I will be anxious to hear how our new customers feel after they light up right here as well.

We are also increasing our drying time a bit as it is very humid here in Bali and some of our earlier shipments experienced some molding. Maintaining moisture while avoiding any mold or mildew without using any kind of additives (which we will never do as this is natural tobacco and nothing else) is always a tricky balance. When those of you who are processing your own sticks steam and open the leaves you too will want to let it dry out a bit before jarring. Don't get me wrong the moist leaves smoke GREAT (tons of rich smoke), but for long term holding you will need to dry it a bit. Also good to keep it in the dark and cool to minimimze chances of molding.

We always are happy to learn from the comments of our smokers so please feel free to post here or contact me directly anytime at [email protected]. Smoke on, Balibob


----------



## tambo_cigars

PS. Would send some fotos for all to see the cut but my wife took my digital camera to USA with her on her vacation and my handfone camera bites quality wise. Will try to get some fotos sent from the office however maybe later today.


----------



## commonsenseman

I've been using a similar method myself lately. It smokes great when cut VERY thinly & then broken up into small pieces.

Thanks for posting the pic Bryan, looks great!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Here is the result from a butcher knife (10" blade) and a un-steamed stick:


















No more than 1mm to 1.5mm, I'm pretty pleased...

Smoked in flake/coin form is much "richer" and cooler than the ribbon cut, IMHO.

Gonna have a coin right now...


----------



## commonsenseman

Wow, nice work Bryan! That's impressive that you were able to slice it so thinly without even steaming it.


----------



## tambo_cigars

Hi from Bali,
Love the foto Bryan! Looks good enough to eat! But don't try it... You have one heck of a sharp butcher knife but you are cutting it exactly like the natives cut it in the wilds. Heading to Sumba in about an hour from now (5am here in Bali on Friday) on a tobacco buying trip. Will be smoking with the farmers by this afternoon. Enjoy! Balibob


----------



## andreialbu

Hello, folks. Sorry for my not-so-pertinent posting and for reviving this quasi-deceased thread but I was wondering whether mr. Straw has been active in the near past, how could I contact him (no response to the mail I sent from his site) and if there is any chance that delicious looking Tambolaka can be shipped to Romania (which, BTW, is in Europe). Again, excusez-moi for my posting off-topic and have a nice day.


----------



## commonsenseman

Been too long....


----------



## splattttttt

Blended an ounce of Tambo and Brindle Flake a few days ago. The BF helps maintain a steadier burn and add an extra level of complexity to the mix.


----------



## Thirston

Wow, did not know you could just slice it up. Thought steaming or ready rubbed bags were the only options. Nice pics! Thanks.


----------



## Shemp75

Tambo is best just straight up an small bowls only of course.


----------



## commonsenseman

Thirston said:


> Wow, did not know you could just slice it up. Thought steaming or ready rubbed bags were the only options. Nice pics! Thanks.


Oh, I steamed it. WAY to hard to cut it if you don't.



Shemp75 said:


> Tambo is best just straight up an small bowls only of course.


Either straight, or mixed with a little burley.


----------



## Thirston

commonsenseman said:


> Oh, I steamed it. WAY to hard to cut it if you don't.


Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## BrSpiritus

I smoked Tambo once and when the nicotine hit it was kinda like this:


----------



## pipinho

Has anyone mixed this with an English blend such as northwoods?


----------



## steinr1

Not a tobacco I've ever smoked, but I understand that the flavour is something like a strong Java cheroot with a massive nicotine hit. I personally can't see that blending it with an "English" (again, the mentioned blend isn't one I know) will improve things. 

If the purpose is to "hot up" an existing blend with more (much more) nicotine, wouldn't it be easier and perhaps more pleasant just to smoke the blend as the maker intended and slap on a few nicotine patches?

I must say that I am intrigued by Tambolaka. It does seem to be a bit of a pain to prepare, though, and I'm a very lazy man.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> I must say that I am intrigued by Tambolaka. It does seem to be a bit of a pain to prepare, though, and I'm a very lazy man.


You can buy in a quasi flake form, already prepped and bagged, Robert. I've got a little of it, but don't seem to turn to it very often. I think it needs help, flavorwise, probably for the same reason that is stated for uncased/untopped tobaccos in general, that they don't taste all that great without some sort of "sweetening". I generally smoke it with an aromatic, say 1Q or Three Blind Moose, and it does boost the nicotine content of the entire mass into the medium range. All in all, other than the novelty of a powerhouse nicotine source, I can't say it does all that much for me.


----------



## steinr1

This has got me thinking about Java Cheroots. They were one of my staple smokes and I haven't smoked one in years.

I haven't seen them available for years either. Probably no longer imported; I can't imagine that they aren't made anymore, though with my luck with Edgeworth Sliced... You stop smoking something for a few years and it's gone. I must have been supporting Edgeworth single-handedly. Much like Colonel Tree with the exquisite *Robert Lewis Tree Mixture*...


----------



## drastic_quench

I started using mine as chewing tobacco. If you think it's got kick as a smokable, test your might with a pinch in your gob.


----------

